# Painting tile backsplash



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

I applied the XIM primer then mixed up the 2 part and waited the 30 minute sweat time. Application with a latex brush was alright, it reminded me a lot of ProClassic waterbased enamel. I will have some pictures up after the second coat (36 hour pot life, with a 12 hour re~coat time). I would rather have sprayed the product but the area was too small, and the house has been cleaned for selling.
As it turns out she is having me do a lot more work in the kitchen than we had originally discussed and I will have pictures uploaded of a few items after today.


----------



## Dorman Painting (May 2, 2006)

Wise,
I liked your first idea of using a mohair roller, it would give the closest finish to a sprayed look. I believe your choice of primers is spot on, can't comment on the top coat, never used it. I would've considered using SW's Industrial Epoxy, two part, killer stuff and sticks to grease, literally. 

XIM primers are the bomb, I believe they will soar in the next few years. Hell, I'm relatively green about them, but the ones I've used have been great.


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

Dorman Painting said:


> I would've considered using SW's Industrial Epoxy, two part, killer stuff and sticks to grease, literally.


That's how I ended up using the SW 2 part waterborne epoxy. It was recommended (after I asked for an epoxy option) as a demo product so it was free. 

Man am I glad I bid T&M on this one!

:laughing:


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

Did it have a strong odor?
I am considering an epoxy on my kitchen cabinets, right now I have some of ICI's top of the line alkyd enamel that I was gonna use. But I am wondering if the epoxy will hold up better, I got 4 kids so durability is a major issue.
I was kinda considering if it did have a strong odor that I would do the doors and drawers with the epoxy out in my garage and just do the shell of the cabinets with the alkyd.
I havent used XIM primer too much, does it sand up nice ? I was just gonna go with 2 coats of cover stain on the cabinets but if the XIM is more durable then maybe thats the better route.


----------



## jackG (Sep 14, 2006)

*Master refinisher for over 20yrs in bathtub & tile refinishing !!!*

For ceramic tile you will need to tape off area to be sprayed usung poy-coated paper then apply hydrocloric acid dilluted with water 10% apply with sponge wait 15 min then wash off carefully with warm water, then either wipe with laquer thinner or warm water and a little baking soda, then wipe clean. Let dry make any repairs using bondo !!! I would then apply Nason's ful-thane self etching primer, and topcoat using nason's ful-thane topcoat ( whatever color ) appy 1 mist coat let tack for 10-15 min then apply 2-3 full coats as needed !!! If done properly you can warranty all work 10-15 yrs no problem, oh and charge 15-20 bucks per sq ft even higher since its a fraction of the cost to rip out and replace !!!:thumbsup:


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

ModernStyle said:


> Did it have a strong odor?
> I am considering an epoxy on my kitchen cabinets, right now I have some of ICI's top of the line alkyd enamel that I was gonna use. But I am wondering if the epoxy will hold up better, I got 4 kids so durability is a major issue.
> I was kinda considering if it did have a strong odor that I would do the doors and drawers with the epoxy out in my garage and just do the shell of the cabinets with the alkyd.
> I havent used XIM primer too much, does it sand up nice ? I was just gonna go with 2 coats of cover stain on the cabinets but if the XIM is more durable then maybe thats the better route.


It has a very dull odor even less than a latex wall paint. The XIM didn't sand all that well it was like a hard plastic coating after 18 hours of drying.
I would recommend applying the epoxy with a 411 regular tip (not FF). 
The water based epoxy would be a good choice for the entire cabinets.

My Kodak software is having problems right now, I will try to get my pictures up asap.


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

I wondered if that XIM would sand, I have used it on exterior fiberglass columns, but never inside. ICI gripper is the same way, it sticks to stuff great but it will not sand. I am meeting with my ICI sales rep tomorrow to get some material pricing, I will see what he has in the way of epoxy, might even call SW and see what they think too.


----------



## LAD (Nov 13, 2008)

You can also try waterborne etching solutions like PrimEtch. No smell, no multiple steps. Brush it on, let it dry, then prime. I usually do xim primer as well then do whatever decorative finish on it, then topcoat with Grahams' Ceramithane or Faux Effects C-500 urethane.


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

The results

scroll down to the tile pics...


----------

